# Heading out Today



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

The family and I fly out to Disney (Orlando) this morning.. At least we are staying inside the park this time... We head back next Wed...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellent. I'll be taking my family there soon doing exactly what you are - staying at the disney resort.
Those kids are going to love it!! I was lucky enough to go several times growing up as we lived not far from orlando.
have a good time mate!


----------



## expat_dude (Feb 22, 2009)

Kool,, We are staying at the Broadwalk Inn...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You gonna take the kids to one of those character restaurants? they have several..
they go mickey, goofy, daisy, the princess, and i think donald and pluto.
The kids love it!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

we had breakfast with mickey when i went. their eggs sucked


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

hope you got the park hopper passes.saves time and money.have fun.it will be packed down there right now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you see these people there:











Tell them That Jon said Hey!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Tell Goofy Stogi said " Hey!!!" hahahaa


----------

